# help with talking skull sound set up please



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi alli know this question has been asked before but for the life of me i cant find the thread.
just bought a scarry terry talking skull and have read that you use goldwave
or audicity to load voice into then delete one channel .but totally stumped 
on next bit of putting beeps or sine files on other channel to move mouth.
a idiot proof guide would be great on how i do this .do i have to download 
these sine files from somewhere i dont really understand the process .any help please
thanks


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out this video for the basics -


----------

